
College students think they learn less with an effective teaching method - ColinWright
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/college-students-think-they-learn-less-with-an-effective-teaching-method/
======
jonsen
Raising mean score less than 10% is “an extremely effective teaching
technique”? Hmm, maybe it is.

But what if the one “pulling the cart” in the group has the score raised say
30% and the rest have their score actually lowered? Would be interesting to
see detailed statistics.

~~~
yorwba
In that case, the variance of the test score would increase, but the error
bars on the graph indicate that it didn't. If that doesn't convince you, the
paper linked at the end of the article has more details.

